# Sillosocks????



## reeb10 (Dec 18, 2007)

Any suggestions on how to carry sillosocks? i have herd toats, bags and the carriers that Sillo sells. I cannot seem to find any toats that are big enough to hold the decoys with the stakes attaced. plus i am concerned about them getting dirty in a toat.

Thoughts???


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

The carriers work slick. Keeps the dirty stakes out away from the decoys keeping em clean. We rigged up a slotted board to place on the bottom for when you set the carrier down on the mud too. Than when you pick it up, just slide the board out. IMO the best way to carry em.

We carried em the first year in 50 gallon totes. Couldnt get alot in there (but we didnt have alot), but it worked. If you have alot of em, the carriers are the way to go. We still carry our deadlies in totes.

Ive heard some use duffels, or Avery bags, but ive never tried this for SS's.


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

I picked up some 50 gal totes at wal mart for $13 each. 12.5 dz feeders in each tote. The active sillosocks do not fit as well in the totes. The carriers are nice but if your using a wheeler and a sled going in and out of the field, they will get muddy if its wet.


----------



## Hitman_25 (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the carriers but i made my own there very simple to pute together cost about five bucks for material and they seem to hold 12-14 doz depending how hard you pack them on. also we put a plastic wing on the bottom of our carriers to protect the bottom decoyes from mud. good luck


----------



## watrfwlnut (Dec 26, 2007)

for those of you guys storing them in totes...do you have trouble with the stakes getting the bags dirty when inside the tote...or do you wipe the stakes off before putting them in there..?? just looking for a different way to transport them...the carriers store them nice but the exposed stakes stick and poke everything while loading them into the truck...a tote would transport much easier...


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Avery 12 slot fullbody duck decoy bags. Can fit 14 dozen in each bag easily. :beer:


----------



## thame (Feb 6, 2008)

Reeb 10-

I have an idea to carry all of those ss out.......

Lets just sit in the truck and have Jozzy, Vogen, and Z do it. Meanwhile you and I can sit and drink some morning coffee and see whos technique is the best!

Can't wait!


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I put all mine in a KL or Jet sled. Can fit about 30+dz in each, stacked correctly. I have fit as many as 20 dz. in an Avery 12 slot FB duck bag, but it is a pain putting 20 in each slot. 16 or so in each would be much easier.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

We have ours in carriers. About 150 per carrier. They pack very slick and keeps the dekes clean from the stakes. I put some swiveling 2x4's on the bottoms so they will stand in the field. The carriers definitely don't use trailer space very efficiently though, but my trailer is bigger than we will even need anyways. We have no problem transporting them in on a sled behind the quad. I tow the sled about 30' behind the quad and this keeps any mud from getting kicked up on the gear.


----------



## quackingtim (Jan 7, 2007)

I used the SS carriers this year. They work good but I'm scared that the dog will loose a eye. I will be using something different next year.


----------



## bigquackattack (Sep 18, 2006)

I bought some six slots bags for fullbody geese with bases. I can get 18 dozen in the bag without any trouble. The nice thing about bags is you can carry them slung over your shoulder when you are putting the sillosocks out. This saves a lot of trips back and forth to the pile or the truck. One hint when using any type of slot bags, make sure all the stakes are pointing the same way.


----------

